
Wolfram: A New Kind of Science, Now Online - pdog
http://www.wolframscience.com/nks/
======
archontes
Bactra Review of ANKoS

[http://bactra.org/reviews/wolfram/](http://bactra.org/reviews/wolfram/)

~~~
pdog
This is a garbage review.

~~~
archontes
It is a critical review.

